# Drop down menu behind content



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

Hi, I have a website with a drop down menu. In two of the three columns, the drop down menu is behind the content so that you cannot see the options.

This only occurs in IE not in Firefox. (Imagine that!)

I have tried a number of things to correct this but can't get figure it out. Any suggestions?

The website is www.wishforamom.com

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

melonhead said:


> I have tried a number of things to correct this but can't get figure it out. Any suggestions?


Yeah, start from scratch. 

There are some serious issues with the main page of that site. I've viewed the main page using Opera 9.5b3, Firefox 3b3, and Maxthon 2.0.8 (IE6 rendering engine) and Opera and Firefox show the lower menu behind the "content" DIV. In Maxthon, I don't get the lower menu at all (I guess ALL of it appears behind the "content" DIV).

There are TWO opening body tags, one has an "onLoad()" function being called and the other does not.

There are TWO DIVs with the id "menuwrapper", one of which contains the first row of menu items and the other contains the second two of menu items AND the page content.

There are also a syntax errors in style2.css.

I suggest cleaning up the HTML first and getting each part working as you want (get the header and menu working first, then add content below that, etc).

I saw a reference to code-sucks.com in one of the stylesheet files. Did you grab a page layout from them?

Peace...


----------



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

Yes, I was working with tables and wanted to switch to three columns. Found the layout on that page and since had trouble. Better go back to my back up and start over and develop my own columns. 

Thanks!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok that's fair.  Let us know if you need help switching over to a three column CSS layout.

There's nothing wrong with using an existing three column layout but you need to do it in phases, as I described above, to make sure things work as intended AND that you understand how the layout works and how to best use it. 

Peace...


----------



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

So is there a way to add a column or sidebar to this?







*Headline 2*

insert content here





*Headline 2*

insert content here







*Headline 3*

insert content here


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You'll need to post more of the HTML surrounding that to provide context. 

Is the attached screenshot what you were looking for with the HTML snipet you posted?

Peace...


----------



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

That is what I would like to have in the main body, but can't figure out how to do it. The html that I have above is in the main body (not header or footer) section of my design.

thank you so much for your help! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

What I meant by what I would like to have - is like your screenshot. Just to clarify.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

melonhead said:


> What I meant by what I would like to have - is like your screenshot. Just to clarify.


Gotcha. I'm heading out for lunch soon so I won't be around for a bit.

Here is the HTML I created for the example in the screenshot:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html><head>
<meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" http-equiv="content-type"><title>melonhead</title>

<style type="text/css">
#page_content {
  border-style: solid;
  display: block;
  height: 600px;
  margin-right: auto;
  margin-left: auto;
  width: 85%;
}
#column_l {
  border-right: 2px solid red;
  display: block;
  float: left;
  width: 200px;
  position: relative;
  height: 100%;
}
#column_r {
  border-left: 2px solid red;
  display: block;
  float: right;
  width: 200px;
  position: relative;
  height: 100%;
}

</style>
</head><body>
<div id="page_content">
<div id="column_l">Headline 2<br><br>Headline 2</div>
<div id="column_r">Headline 3<br><br>Headline 3</div><div>
Page body content
</div></div>
</body></html>
```
 That code was "inspired" by the thread I started asking about a CSS layout I created a little while ago.

The above HTML code won't be complete for your needs but it should get you headed in a good direction. Of course, I encourage others to critique and improve on the above. 

The borders I added mainly to ilustrate what I thought you were after.

Peace...


----------



## melonhead (May 6, 2002)

Oh, baby - it worked! Thanks. I'm going to start over (actually I already did) and clean it up as I go.

One thing that confuses me. On pages that I don't want the columns - can you not have them on certain pages without detaching the DWT?

Thanks again!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

melonhead said:


> Oh, baby - it worked! Thanks. I'm going to start over (actually I already did) and clean it up as I go.


Great! 



> One thing that confuses me. On pages that I don't want the columns - can you not have them on certain pages without detaching the DWT?


Does 'DWT' mean "DreamWeaver Template"? I'm not a DreamWeaver user so I can't comment on the DreamWeaver ramifications of your changes.

Peace...


----------

